# RMI und JProgressBar



## rmitester (22. Feb 2007)

Ist es möglich über RMI eine JProgressbar in einer Clientanwendung zu synchronisieren?
Habe auf einem RMI-Server eine Funktion der ich eine JProgressbar übergeben habe.
Leider aktualisiert sich die Progressbar auf dem Client nicht, weiß jemand wieso?
Fehler bekomme ich keine!


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Feb 2007)

Methoden, die der Server bereitstellt, "fühlen" sich auf dem Client so an, als ob sie auch auf ihm aufgerufen wurden. Dem Methodenaufruf ist nicht gleich zu entnehmen, dass es sich um eine Remote-Methode handelt.
Server und Client wirken wie verschmolzen, man kann kaum die Grenzen erkennen.

Der häufigste Fehler, der im Zusammenhang mit einer JProgessBar gemacht wird, ist, den Event Dispatch Thread zu blockieren.
In der FAQ dürfte sich ein Beispiel dazu finden, wie das auf einem lokalen System gemacht wird.


----------



## Yzebär (27. Feb 2007)

Versuch es mal mit dem Callback-Pattern. (Google: RMI, Callback)

Soweit ich informiert bin, wird bei einem Methodenaufruf über RMI immer eine Kopie des Objekts (nicht die Referenz) als Parameter übergeben, die nichts mit dem Objekt auf der Clientseite zu tun hat.


----------

